
Yuval Noah Harari on what the year 2050 has in store for humankind - cryptozeus
https://www.wired.co.uk/article/yuval-noah-harari-extract-21-lessons-for-the-21st-century
======
cryptozeus
“Forget programming - the best skill to teach children is reinvention.”

~~~
devoply
Sounds like a platitude. A person can't reinvent themselves without many years
of schooling. People have been beating the education drum as a path to
salvation for as long as I can remember. Perhaps he's talking about
reinventing the economy, which is done by businesses with lots of capital and
massive failure rates. In either case he's not positing anything new or even
all that useful. Just lamenting the new normal.

~~~
cryptozeus
I disagree, he is making some interesting points under point 3. I think the
though here is more about how to prepare for coming future and not really
about what may actually happen. Its more real than predicting flying cars and
human leaving for 200+ years.

